# Daniela Dessi Has Left Us



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/remembering-italian-soprano-daniela-dessi/

I'm familiar with the name but not with the voice. It's obvious from her photos that she was a beautiful woman physically. Condolences to her life-partner, Fabio Armiliato.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting, here's a tribute from Katherine Cooper at Presto.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/obituary/1573/Daniela-Dessi

and recordings.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Daniela+Dessì


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/remembering-italian-soprano-daniela-dessi/
> 
> I'm familiar with the name but not with the voice. It's obvious from her photos that she was a beautiful woman physically. Condolences to her life-partner, Fabio Armiliato.


Her voice was far more beautiful than her appearance.
Here she is in Mascagni´s Iris:






A fine singer who left us too early.


----------

